# mass promotions



## newbie2010 (30 Mar 2006)

my cadet corps has a problem.  They seem to give away promotions on a massive scale.  I have seen office promotions, where they promote cadets to private, even some fro corporal to mastercorporal in the office based on attendance.  We have sergeants who have not been to camp and master corporals who dont know what acer acerpori means.  the ncos are always getting in trouble from officers because the cadets standards are not acceptable.  There are only three out of maybe 7 senior ncos that consistantly show up and work their butts off to try and nmake the cadet corps hardcre and improve the cadets standards but there is only so much they can do on their own since our corps is very very large. The cadets know that if they just show up they will get promoted.  The junior ncos dont care and dont call their sections.  I feel bad for the three seniors who work so hard yet always get yelled at by our officers because the standards are low.  They always call their section commanders and are always giving red chits and stuff to the people who dont work hard but they still get promoted based on attendance!!!  what should i do?


----------



## Burrows (30 Mar 2006)

What rank/position do you hold in your unit?

Camp isn't a pre-requisite for promotion, and considering I am a Sergeant with my basic qualification, I can tell you right now, camp doesn't necessarily make you a good leader.  I have met NCOs who think they are the best because they have and Advance course, but in the end they fail at motivating the troops.

It isn't about yelling at the cadets, as the CCM is about equiping our youth with the skills to lead in tomorrows world.

With regards to the promotions based on attendance.  If someone is constantly coming out and is dedicated, I don't see why they shouldn't be promoted.  They have proven they are dedicated.

If the section commanders don't call, remove them from the position, or just make it known that it is an option.  The fact they are being told that they can be replaced will usually spurn some action.

Help out your seniors, and hopefully your officers realize that yelling at NCO's isn't a very good way to get stuff done.


----------



## Strike (30 Mar 2006)

Wow, things have changed.  I know when I was in cadets, promotion to AC was automatic.  But to get promoted to Leading Cadet, PO2, or PO1 we had to write an exam, and some of it was even practical work.  CPO2 and CPO1 were based on performance as numbers of these ranks in the corps were based on the total size of the corps.

Do any units still do this?


----------



## Neill McKay (30 Mar 2006)

Strike said:
			
		

> Wow, things have changed.  I know when I was in cadets, promotion to AC was automatic.  But to get promoted to Leading Cadet, PO2, or PO1 we had to write an exam, and some of it was even practical work.  CPO2 and CPO1 were based on performance as numbers of these ranks in the corps were based on the total size of the corps.
> 
> Do any units still do this?



The QSP for the sea cadet programme doesn't provide for formal testing except for promotion to PO1, but some units do still administer their own tests for other ranks as an extra check on the success of the training.


----------



## Springroll (31 Mar 2006)

Strike said:
			
		

> Wow, things have changed.



I agree with you there, Strike!

I got my privates after my first summer at camp, and after passing my green star exam. 
Got my Cpl's after my passed my red star exam,  but I was unable to make it to camp that summer. 
Did my silver star but left shortly after, so never saw the promotion.

I always thought that part of being promoted was having to pass your exams..I guess things have changed.
I'll find out in October when my son turns of age and signs up for cadets.


----------



## big_castor (31 Mar 2006)

As long as a cadet has the required time and an Star Level qualification, he can be promoted.  There is no quota for C/Pvt’s and C/Cpl’s so yeas, a large number can be promoted at a time. All those Pvt’s and Cpl’s are the future junior and senior NCO’s of the corps.  If they don’t demonstrate that they have the potential to be moe then Cpl’s, then they’ll remain Cpl’s.

From the CO’s perspective I can understand that if attendance with the Senior NCO’s is a problem, the he/she will have top promote people who will show up to pick up the slack, event if they have little experience of knowledge.  A PRESENT average NCO is better then an excellent ABSENT NCO.


----------



## yoman (31 Mar 2006)

In order to be promoted to anything higher then LAC (Pte) in my unit, you must pass and do certain things.

Cpl- Pass a take home exam
Sgt - pass a take home exam and write a personal narrative
FSGT - write a personal narrative
WO2 not sure but I think its a narrative also

Note: This is only to make you eligible for promotion. In the big picture, its a very small part of what determines if your promoted or not.


----------



## reccecrewman (1 Apr 2006)

Lord things have changed.  I was a sea cadet for 7 years, OC was the automatic one after you came out consistantly for 6 weeks.  To get AC, you had to write a written test based on the rank structure, basic seamanship skills i.e; various knots, basic semaphore, parts of a ship etc.  and this test came after one year of regularly coming to Thursday night meetings.  LC was the same but more advanced knowledge required. PO2 was a written test, as well as a practical in which you had to pass BOTH to get promoted.  The practical consisted of handling a formation in a 40 minute drill period, instructing a class of OC or AC on a topic of your choice; you had to have a lesson plan and then were evaluated by an officer sitting in the back of the class.  PO1 was also a combined written/practical and finally CPO2/CPO1 promotion consisted of a Board - Your CO, XO and a panel of representitives from the local Navy League who asked you questions, and evaluated your answers, then they decided if you were fit to hold the rank or not.  While summer camps were not a prerequisite for promotion, they certainly helped, especially when you were in a Corps as large as mine and you were competing against 8-10 other PO1's for 1 or 2 Chiefs positions


----------

